# Broken Leg!!!!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just had a bird come in with a broken leg. 
PIDGEY!!!!!!

Can't go to the vet, so let's not even have that conversation......

The leg is broken in the first joint above the foot right above the band. Guess it's the same as our knee?
The whole bottom part of the leg will move in all directions, so it's broke but good..........now what?????


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't forget to take measures for shock while you wait for Pidgey. 
He will want a pic


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh boy Renee, you have got so much stuff going on lately!...we will all be learning as you get some help here....hang in there!....poor thing


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. we'll get pics. Hubby is rigging up a cast of sorts and we're going out now to see what we can do.
What I want to know is, is this going to heal and the bones go back together like they're supposed to? 
crap!!!............
I'll be back in a while


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry you've got a broken legged pigeon, Renee. It really does depend upon where the break is and how shattered or not the broken area is. I suspect there is a good chance it will heal well if you are able to get the cast on.

That pigeon I had with the break way up high on the femur did not heal perfectly but it did heal and well enough that the bird has decent use of the leg. It's a bit stiff and a bit shorter than the other leg.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We just came in from splinting the leg. Hubby cut the handle off of a big gallon jug where the bend is, split it in half so that her leg stays bent. I hope that's the right thing to do. I've got her in a small box/cage thing and tried giving her a donut shaped towel to sit on, but she's having none of that. Here's a couple of pictures. One is before and the other is after the splint job. I was afraid that the leg might be broken way up high by the body, but when I put her back in the box, she pulled the leg up and was holding it up, so I believe the only break is in that joint. 
I was missing two birds from this morning's toss. I kept looking for them all day and then I looked out and yelled at Everett "there's a bird on the landing board and it's laying down!!!!!"........so we went out there and sure enough when she stood up, the break was obvious. Well, she didn't want to be caught, so I had to open a window and let her fly in and then chase her to catch her. Her wings work perfect...........
Here's a video too before we splinted it. It's pretty gross seeing how the leg moves weirdly. If you're squimish, you might not want to watch. What amazes me is that one, she flew home like this and two, she never flinched a single time while we were looking at and working on the leg. I was sweatin'.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00YxOVvsa18


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Don't forget to take measures for shock while you wait for Pidgey.
> He will want a pic


I just realized what you said about shock? What should I have done? It's too late now, whatever it is, but for next time, which I hope there ISN'T a next time, but there probably will be.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Quiet & real warm.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Quiet & real warm.


Well it's quiet and almost dark and plenty warm. Only got up to about 97 today. LOL
Thanks.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

She must have been runnin' on adrenalin from the time of the break until she got safely home......then the realization & pain would set in and if they go into shock, I would think that would be the time. Maybe she felt so secure being home that she settled real fast.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's absolutely amazing to me that she came home like this. I got the video uploaded now, finally............


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I just realized what you said about shock?
> 
> *What should I have done?* It's too late now, whatever it is, but for next time, which I hope there ISN'T a next time, but there probably will be.


You want to make sure the 'ill' or 'injured' bird is able to maintain their normal body temperature, Renee. 

Place them on a towel lined heating pad, set on low (giving them room to move off it if they so desire) or under a low wattage lamp (again allowing room for them to move away from it), for about 20-25 minutes. 

Here's the link to the basic life saving steps, which will guide you to getting the bird settled while you are waiting for instructions/suggestions.
This is valuable information that you could print out & have on hand.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-dove-vital-basic-steps-8822.html

Wishing the best for your pij.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Sorry to hear about your little hen with the broken leg, how is she today?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Renee,
That poor bird. It hurts to watch the video, so it must be very tough for you.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your little hen with the broken leg, how is she today?


She's doing as good as she can do with a broken leg I guess. When I went out to the loft, she was eating. I moved her to another cage and she discovered that it really was better to lay on the towel.  So, that's where she is right now. Water and food in easy reach. I checked her leg and the band still turns loosely. That's what I'm watching, in case we need to cut the band off. I don't want to do that and hope I don't have to, but will if necessary.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> She's doing as good as she can do with a broken leg I guess. When I went out to the loft, she was eating. I moved her to another cage and she discovered that it really was better to lay on the towel.  So, that's where she is right now. Water and food in easy reach.
> 
> *I checked her leg and the band still turns loosely. That's what I'm watching, in case we need to cut the band off. I don't want to do that and hope I don't have to, but will if necessary*.


I think if the leg was going to swell, due to the injury, enough to interfer with the band, it would have already done so. 

Yes, by all means, keep a close eye on it.

Keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> She's doing as good as she can do with a broken leg I guess. When I went out to the loft, she was eating. I moved her to another cage and she discovered that it really was better to lay on the towel.  So, that's where she is right now. Water and food in easy reach. I checked her leg and the band still turns loosely. That's what I'm watching, in case we need to cut the band off. I don't want to do that and hope I don't have to, but will if necessary.


Renee,

If you think it will still swell up, you can give her the homeopathic Arnica Montana (3 pilutes-to start), it is very effective in reducing swelling, bruising. I used it on my pigeon who had a broken leg, and used it many times for trauma, it works well.

I'm glad to hear she is doing good and has discovered the donut towel


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I'm so sorry this happened but glad she was able to make her way back home. That is really something!

Just a couple things - in addition to keeping an eye on the band, also feel her foot frequently to be sure it stays warm. Also, did Everett put any kind of soft cloth on the leg before he put on the plastic splint? If not, just keep an eye on that to make sure it isn't cutting into the leg. That's a pretty inventive splint and so long as it stabilizes the break I don't see a problem with it.

Aren't husbands wonderful!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I'm so sorry this happened but glad she was able to make her way back home. That is really something!
> 
> Just a couple things - in addition to keeping an eye on the band, also feel her foot frequently to be sure it stays warm. Also, did Everett put any kind of soft cloth on the leg before he put on the plastic splint? If not, just keep an eye on that to make sure it isn't cutting into the leg. That's a pretty inventive splint and so long as it stabilizes the break I don't see a problem with it.
> 
> Aren't husbands wonderful!


Yes, we tore apart some cotton balls and put them inside between the leg and the splint.
I'll keep an eye on her, you can be sure of that. I'm still missing one bird. I thought it came in this morning because we had a BB show up about 1/2 hour after all the bird trapped, but I just counted and there's still one missing.  It may have met the same fate as Mrs. Broken leg but didn't make it home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could always use some vet wrap on the leg if the splint rubs also.. I could mail you some if you don't have any.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> you could always use some vet wrap on the leg if the splint rubs also.. I could mail you some if you don't have any.


Thanks for the offer. I think she's fine with the way we did it. She's not moving around much at all. She's been laying on the towel for about 3 hours or so. I go check on her once in a while, but I'm not handling her much because she's not tame at all, and her broken leg hasn't changed that one bit. She has a fit when I try to pick her up.  You should have seen my trying to catch her last night when she came home.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, sorry, I was on other stuff and missed this. I'll go back and review.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Well, sorry, I was on other stuff and missed this. I'll go back and review.
> 
> Pidgey


Well, good morning Mr. Pidgey!! 
I think we got it covered as best we can. Of course if you see anything I should do different, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It looks like the tibiotarsus is the one that's broken somewhere. You need to feel on the side of the bird way up close to the back until you find the true knee. If you've got any actual babies around, you can see that area through the skin pretty easily and study it. When you find the knee with your fingers, you need to sorta' keep it under the fingers of one hand while you move the foot section around a little bit with the other hand. As you do that, you should be able to locate approximately where the break is in between them by feel. It's almost academic though, because you really oughta' do the whole deal of clipping the feathers close all over the upper leg and around it so that you can put tape on there. If the support provided by the cast doesn't go well up above the actual break then you risk it eventually turning into a "non-union" and we don't want that.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Standard link to the good skeletal drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Here are basic leg splinting techniques using wide masking tape:










And here's Princess' thread with pictures of a similar tibiotarsus break sporting a masking tape splint:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=28908

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is where the leg is broken. The splint got above the break/joint and below. We did cut the feathers away from the leg right above the break.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, then check this: wiggle the foot to see if it moves in any direction with respect to the body. You don't want it to swivel or move pretty much in any way or direction. Regardless of how it's done, that's what you're shooting for: immobility, and that in a somewhat natural position while the bird is hunkered down.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Okay, then check this: wiggle the foot to see if it moves in any direction with respect to the body. You don't want it to swivel or move pretty much in any way or direction. Regardless of how it's done, that's what you're shooting for: immobility, and that in a somewhat natural position while the bird is hunkered down.
> 
> Pidgey


You mean do this with the splint the way it is now? She's such a bugger to get hold of. She fights me and flaps her wings and just acts crazy when I go to pick her up. I'll do it though if you want me to.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Put a black sock over her head, Renee...might calm her down so you can handle her.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When my first broken leg happened, I made a splint for the bird for the weekend and then took him to the vet at my first opportunity about three or four days later. The splint wasn't extensive enough and it allowed movement of the foot and tarsometatarsus section with respect to the upper leg. That's when the vet showed me how to do the masking tape thing and he said, "here's a technique that you can use the rest of your life that's real simple... " He further explained that the movement that my crude splint allowed could cause the non-union problem. It was pretty obvious that he'd rather that I didn't bring this kind of stuff in because it probably cost more money for him to take the time than the profit from the visit was worth. So, that's what I've done ever since on such breaks and it's always worked just fine although when Pattie Cakers broke her leg, she made such an excellent patient staying down in the towel that I didn't bother with her and she healed okay.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Put a black sock over her head, Renee...might calm her down so you can handle her.


OH, she's calm once I get hold of her. Just lays in my hand. It's the picking her up that she doesn't like.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> When my first broken leg happened, I made a splint for the bird for the weekend and then took him to the vet at my first opportunity about three or four days later. The splint wasn't extensive enough and it allowed movement of the foot and tarsometatarsus section with respect to the upper leg. That's when the vet showed me how to do the masking tape thing and he said, "here's a technique that you can use the rest of your life that's real simple... " He further explained that the movement that my crude splint allowed could cause the non-union problem. It was pretty obvious that he'd rather that I didn't bring this kind of stuff in because it probably cost more money for him to take the time than the profit from the visit was worth. So, that's what I've done ever since on such breaks and it's always worked just fine although when Pattie Cakers broke her leg, she made such an excellent patient staying down in the towel that I didn't bother with her and she healed okay.
> 
> Pidgey



OK. I"ll go wiggle her foot and see what happens........... I"ll be back...........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I can't tell that there's any movement. Her foot is still warm too by the way. Is that good?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds good, then. Monitor it to make sure that it stays that way. More often than not, there's little, if any, swelling especially if it's a clean break as long as they don't move it around a lot while they're laying on it during the healing process.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Sounds good, then. Monitor it to make sure that it stays that way. More often than not, there's little, if any, swelling especially if it's a clean break as long as they don't move it around a lot while they're laying on it during the healing process.
> 
> Pidgey


I'll check her at least a dozen times a day I'm sure. 
Thanks again. 

PS: I see you hit the 10,000 post mark too. Chatty aren't ya???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, one other question. Does she need to be on antibiotics for any reason? There's no broken skin, no scratches, not a feather out of place. I still can't figure out how this might have happened.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Renee,

I just released one of my feral regulars this week who healed from a broken leg. In his case, the break(s) were further down from yours, but the entire leg was quite swollen down to the foot, and there was a bleeding laceration on the leg and an abrasion on the foot itself. I did give him a course of Baytril because of the open wound (I wasn't sure if the swelling was from the fracture or localized infection).

He had a full leg splint (which he became good at unwinding himself, naughty boy) that we changed after a week. After two weeks, the break had healed completely and I took off the splint, and by three weeks, he was walking on it perfectly. Swelling came down a lot between week two and three. Now, if you look at it closely, you can see some thickness in the leg where the break was (I guess where the bones had calcified--looks almost like gout), but he uses the leg just as well as the other. Thinking about how it looked in the beginning, I'm actually surprised that two weeks is all it took to heal.

I hope yours heals just as well, if not better!

Jennifer


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Is she a young bird?? Was this her first toss?
If you can't think of an obvious possibility.....how about something ''far out there?''
Do you have any nearby competitors where she might have gone to their loft?
Has the other bird come home yet? Is it OK ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Renee,
> 
> I just released one of my feral regulars this week who healed from a broken leg. In his case, the break(s) were further down from yours, but the entire leg was quite swollen down to the foot, and there was a bleeding laceration on the leg and an abrasion on the foot itself. I did give him a course of Baytril because of the open wound (I wasn't sure if the swelling was from the fracture or localized infection).
> 
> ...



yea, I had one last year with a break down further on the leg. He was good in two weeks and in three, was back out flying with the flock. I remember his leg.........you could bend it backwards, forwards, sideways.........it was awful, at least for me.  He acted like I was really treating him bad by keeping him locked up. I too hope this one heals as fast and as good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhhh! Tonya Harding ! not again!.....sorry I could'nt help it....lol...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Is she a young bird?? Was this her first toss?
> If you can't think of an obvious possibility.....how about something ''far out there?''
> Do you have any nearby competitors where she might have gone to their loft?
> Has the other bird come home yet? Is it OK ?


She is a young bird but this wasn't her first toss. And no, no one I fly with up here would do that to a bird. I'm REALLY not that big of a threat........LOL
And, no.....the other bird hasn't showed up.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Renee,
> *I just released one of my feral regulars this week who healed from a broken leg.*
> 
> *He had a full leg splint (which he became good at unwinding himself, naughty boy) that we changed after a week. After two weeks, the break had healed completely and I took off the splint, and by three weeks, he was walking on it perfectly.*
> ...


A while back, I had a youngster with a leg that moved so freely, it reminded me of a pendulum.
I splinted it, left him alone, other than feeding & cleaning his quarters, & within two weeks he was putting pressure on the foot so I removed the splint. Within another week he was good to go. I released him to the backyard flock & he's here everyday to eat & kick back with the others. 

I notice just a tad bit of a limp, but for someone who didn't know the story behind him, would be none the wiser that he had suffered a leg injury. 

A couple weeks ago (maybe closer to three), Kim (KIPPY) got one in with a 'pendulum' leg. She brought him over, we splinted his leg & he is now perching just fine. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> A while back, I had a youngster with a leg that moved so freely, it reminded me of a pendulum.
> I splinted it, left him alone, other than feeding & cleaning his quarters, & within two weeks he was putting pressure on the foot so I removed the splint. Within another week he was good to go. I released him to the backyard flock & he's here everyday to eat & kick back with the others.
> 
> I notice just a tad bit of a limp, but for someone who didn't know the story behind him, would be none the wiser that he had suffered a leg injury.
> ...


Well, between you and Jenfer.......I have hope. She's being really good. Staying still. Maybe I'll name her Tonya!! LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> PS: I see you hit the 10,000 post mark too. Chatty aren't ya???


You're not far behind, Renee. The fact that it's taken you a few more years to get there don't mean nuthin'!

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> You're not far behind, Renee. The fact that it's taken you a few more years to get there don't mean nuthin'!
> 
> Pidgey


Must be all those "crappy" posts you make.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Must be all those "crappy" posts you make.


LOL! That's the "crappiest" thing you've said to me all day!

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry about your girl's broken leg, Renee. I do hope she'll make a swift and complete recovery. I always get a lump in my throat when I hear of homers making it back in spite of serious injuries...they have such heart and determination. 

-Cathy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My girl doesn't want to be still today. She can hear the other birds and she thinks she should be in there with them. She really gives me the "what for" when I go in the loft. She's in the smallest cage I have to put her in. Don't know what else to do with her short of putting her in a shoe box and sticking her in a closet. 

PS: I'm kidding of course............about the shoe box/closet.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sorry she's such a poor patient, Renee. At least we know she's feeling feisty and is no doubt on the mend. But I know it's really hard to see them fuss so in a small cage. It's so frustrating because you can't explain to them why they can't rejoin the flock.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that one that I've got in the house has figured out that it's not so bad in there. You might try putting her on a feather pillow with a silk pillowcase (with fine Oriental embroidery, please!) and let her watch TV. You might also need a bowl of safflower seeds (individually polished) close at hand (well... beak) to seal the deal. Have you tried that yet?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Well, that one that I've got in the house has figured out that it's not so bad in there. You might try putting her on a feather pillow with a silk pillowcase (with fine Oriental embroidery, please!) and let her watch TV. You might also need a bowl of safflower seeds (individually polished) close at hand (well... beak) to seal the deal. Have you tried that yet?
> 
> Pidgey


I can't bring her in the house. She would fly away I'm sure and I don't have anything to put her in and...........hubby don't want her in the house anyway, and then there's Rudy.............no, bad idea..........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure, you can--just run the rest of 'em out!

Pidgey the Helpful


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Sure, you can--just run the rest of 'em out!
> 
> Pidgey the Helpful


I couldn't put my Rudy outside............the rest of them.........yea, maybe.....


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Well, that one that I've got in the house has figured out that it's not so bad in there. You might try putting her on a feather pillow with a silk pillowcase (with fine Oriental embroidery, please!) and let her watch TV. You might also need a bowl of safflower seeds (individually polished) close at hand (well... beak) to seal the deal. Have you tried that yet?
> 
> Pidgey


Love it, Pidgey! Our pigeons get it almost that good when they have to recover indoors. When Lucy was recuperating from a nasty bacterial infection three years ago it was November and cool, but the sun would shine through the sliding glass door in the late afternoon. I'd sit there with her in my lap and preen her head for as long as the sun was on us. I think it's part of the reason she's still so friendly today, even though she's a wife and mom. Well, that and the hand-polished safflower seed I fed her from my hands. Ok, it wasn't hand-polished, but she did get a lot of it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The hand-polished ones slide down easier--they don't strain their esophaguses (sp?).

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *A couple weeks ago (maybe closer to three), Kim (KIPPY) got one in with a 'pendulum' leg. She brought him over, we splinted his leg & he is now perching just fine. *
> Cindy





Lovebirds said:


> *Well, between you and Jenfer.......I have hope.* She's being really good. Staying still. Maybe I'll name her Tonya!! LOL


Renee,
Kim just sent me a picture of Tripp & his healed leg. This is the pij I referred to in the above post. I thought you might enjoy seeing a picture of him right before we splinted his leg & a comparison photo as he is today. 

Cindy

*The Trippster with his broken leg, 2008-06-29*










*The Trippster today, 2008-08-09*


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow--that's great, Cindy. Hopefully Renee's bird will heal just as well.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Was that just a temporary id band or did you cut off his band?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

From the photo, it appears to be a snap-on band.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I was wondering cause the band seem to me to be on the good leg.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> From the photo, *it appears to be a snap-on band*.


Yes. It was a snap on band.



little bird said:


> *I was wondering cause the band seem to me to be on the good leg*.


Yes, it was on his good leg. _I believe_ Kim decided to remove it while Tripp's leg was healing.

She banded the ill & injured pijjies that she was able to bring home from the Glendale Resuce. 
Once released, she wanted to be able to ID them if they returned. 
_I believe_ Tripp left her yard after he was release & then returned when he became injured. Smart pij. 

If Kim comes on later, I'll have her take a look at my post to make sure I've quoted the events correctly.

Cindy


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Renee's little bird has the band on the bad leg...hope she gets to keep it .


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes, I did band all the Glendale rescues and I don't think any of them left. It's just a snap on and I did remove it since he had an issue and wasn't going anywhere, anytime soon.

For the life of me I can not remember what caught my attention to him but he ended up on my back patio.

I just find it amazing on how pijes heal. That leg was hanging like a wet noodle and the toes were curling. There was no reaction from his toes what so ever. I have a feral out in my back yard that has a bad leg that hops on one leg and that's kinda what I was expecting.

Tripp was in his "splint" for 3 weeks and it's been off for a week. Cindy and I just used the self adhesive wrap.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Renee,
> Kim just sent me a picture of Tripp & his healed leg. This is the pij I referred to in the above post. I thought you might enjoy seeing a picture of him right before we splinted his leg & a comparison photo as he is today.
> 
> Cindy
> ...


Thank you for posting this. This is EXACTLY how my birds leg looks. It's been 5 days today and she still doesn't move her toes at all. I guess it's too soon. I'm checking the band every day and so far it still turns on her leg with no problem. No swelling that I can tell. She's calmed down quite a bit too thank goodness. She's eating and drinking and just sits and watches me while I work in the loft every morning. 
So, should I take off the splint after a week and check the leg to see if there's any progress or just leave it?

PS: Where was your birds leg broken?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> * *Thank you for posting this.*
> 
> ** *This is EXACTLY how my birds leg looks. It's been 5 days today and she still doesn't move her toes at all.* I guess it's too soon. I'm checking the band every day and so far it still turns on her leg with no problem. No swelling that I can tell. She's calmed down quite a bit too thank goodness. She's eating and drinking and just sits and watches me while I work in the loft every morning.
> 
> ...


* You're most welcome, Renee. 

** Did you make a little 'bootie' to place her foot on so her toes are in the normal position?

*** I didn't take off the splint until my little guy was acutally putting pressure on his leg, & which seemed to be just about two weeks. I _think_ Kim did the same.

After the splint was removed, both my bird & Kim's favored their leg some, but eventually began walking on it just fine. 

**** Both _seemed_ to be where the leg connects to the body.
If you were to hold Tripp (& the bird I had) allowing his legs to 'hang' & move him slightly from side to side his 'broken' leg would actuall swing like a pendulem. The joints from the foot to the body _seemed_ intact.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just an update. My bird (she doesn't have a name) started putting some weight on her leg yesterday, so we removed the splint to check it out. It's not broken any more!! . She trying to walk on it some but still holds it up and favors it. I'm just taking it day by day now to see when she appears to be ready to go back in with her buddies. SHE thinks she's ready now. Poor girl. It's been exactly two weeks today since she showed up with the broken leg.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I forgot about broken leg pidj...with Poppy around...lol.... glad to hear she is getting healed....great job!...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great news, Renee! It's amazing how fast they can heal.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS, RENEE!!

HOPE SHE CONTINUES TO DO WELL...sounds like she's well on her way!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Last update*

Been three weeks since my little girl came home with her broken leg. Thought I'd get a couple of pictures. Of course, she's turned so that the bad leg is hard to see. But you can see she's using it. She still holds it up quite a bit and I don't know if that good, bad, or normal? She does walk on it some though.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, just pat you on the back and call you DOCTOR Renee!!! Very well done, Lady, even if you were hysterical in the first few moments.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Well, just pat you on the back and call you DOCTOR Renee!!! Very well done, Lady, even if you were hysterical in the first few moments.


ME??? Hysterical?????..........yea, you're right, I was.  All's well that ends well I guess. It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow, so the birds won't be out. I'm thinking about putting her back in with the rest of the birds. I'm sure she's pretty lonely after 3 weeks in isolation.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Probably a good day to put her back, I know my birds seem to realize when the weather is dark & rainy and they just sorta kick back & ''stay in bed'' all day on yukky days.


----------

